# car issues?



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi everyone just a quick question regarding cars.
if i am a resident of portugal is it still possible for example to have my van in portugal for upto six months then return it to uk, and then bring my car over for upto six months is this allowed?
our plans were to use our van for getting all our building materials tiles, flooring, etc together then returning it to uk, to sell and then bring the car over for a while, and use that until we have bought a portuguese vehicle.
hope you can be of help thankyou all


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

As a Portuguese resident, as I understand it, you are not allowed to drive a foreign registered vehicle so I would say not. 
I'm sure someone will come along and confirm/deny as appropriate.

Sent from my iPad using the ExpatForum app


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

somanyhands said:


> As a Portuguese resident, as I understand it, you are not allowed to drive a foreign registered vehicle so I would say not.
> I'm sure someone will come along and confirm/deny as appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the ExpatForum app


thankyou for your reply and so pleased to see you have a blog as soon as we get chance we will have a good read through it, we have just set our own blog up but until we move over (hopefully march april time) we dont have anything on it worth reading as yet but i,m sure that will change over the coming months 
thanks again


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nope, sorry to quash this for you, not as a Resident.

As a visitor you are only allowed to temporarily import a vehicle for 183 days max in any 12 month period, the same ruling applies to you. 

As your supposed to register your Residence within 3 months +30 days, you can't officially be a visitor either for 12 months.

It raises lots of issues that could cause serious problems for you both here and the UK. 

Good news is that most places deliver FOC


----------

